# Removing Chloramine



## gcodrutv (9 Jul 2019)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a reasonable less expensive source of Chloramine carbon cartridges for 10" water filter housings.
For the last 6 years, I'm using a 3 stage HMA filter with 1 micron prefilter and 2 Chloramine carbon blocks (either form Spectrum or Pentek).
Recently, I upgraded the tank form 120l to 340l, also the water change increased from 50l every second week to 150-200l every week. The 25l barrel method was not suitable anymore and I have water mains behind the tank and a 4 stage carbon filter that is used to refill the tank.

I'm not a big fan of adding chemicals for dechlorination or use RO.  

Thank you


----------



## foxfish (9 Jul 2019)

Is there a good reason you can’t use plain tap water and just add prime?


----------



## gcodrutv (9 Jul 2019)

The entire idea behind the HMA filter was to fully automate the water change.
At the moment only the ATO is functional. I need to change some plumbing before the water change feature will be up and running.


----------

